# 8 days late....but the test is negative?



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I know, 8 days is nothing really.....but I'm like clockwork, the only time I've ever been late was when I was pregnant. I'm only 22.

I took a test 2 days ago and it was neg. I used one of the First response ones that says you can test the day after your missed period. But it was definately neg.

When should I re-test again? Are there any medical problems that make you suddenly miss your period when you've been 100% regular for years?


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Like clomid?

That can cause delay in period.

I had a late period by 4 weeks one time...Thought I was pregnant and just puzzled by the negative tests...Come to find out I had a cyst on my left ovary that was causing it all..

And sometimes a womans body just doesn't make enough hormone for those tests to pick ...If none of the abouve apply to you I would go to your doc and get a beta...

HTH...Love Sheila xx


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Stress can push back ovulation, which can push back your period.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

no not on any fertility drugs at all....

I was under a LOT of stress around the time I was supposed to ovulate. I had the flu, started training at a new job putting in a lot of hours, and was caring for a sick babe.....maybe that's what it is.....if it is stress does that make you not ovulate at all or just ovulate late? If I didn't ovulate at all when should I expect my period? If I ovulated late, well I'm pregnant, just not as far along as I thought....


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

One cycle I was sick for 2 weeks, and my period was two weeks "late" because being sick pushed ovulation back. How long were you sick for?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you may not have ovulated yet. Unless you're charting there's no way to tell. I'd say the stress of illness pushed back ovulation, but there's really no telling how much it will delay it. As a general rule, you cna expect a period 10-16 days after ovulation.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was sick for about a week and a half. So its more likely that I just ovulated(or will ovulate) late rather than skipping ovulation altogether?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Breastfeeding can also keep you from ovulating and with all that you were going thru when it was O time I bet you delayed your O.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Aunt Flo just came to town. No worries!


----------

